# I'm Stuck on Velcro



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

_The Invention of Velcro_

"It's hard to imagine what we would do without Velcro, the versatile hook-and-loop fastener used in so many aspects of modern life—from disposable diapers to the aerospace industry. Yet the ingenious invention came about almost by accident."

"Velcro was the creation of Swiss engineer Georges de Mestral, who had been inspired by a walk in the woods with his dog in 1941. Upon their return home, de Mestral noticed that burrs (from the burdock plant) had attached themselves to his pants and to his dog's fur."







"De Mestral, an amateur inventor and a curious man by nature, examined the burrs under a microscope. What he saw intrigued him. De Mestral would spend the next 14 years attempting to duplicate what he saw under that microscope before introducing Velcro to the world in 1955."





Velcro consists of two different parts, one has coils of plastic thread which form hooks. The other consists of a finer threads which get caught by the hooks.  POWER AND SYRED/SCIENCE PHOTO LIBRARY/Getty Images


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

Velcro was a pet project.........


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

Velcro Cows


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

Velcro Gets a Name and a Patent 

"De Mestral christened his new product "Velcro," from the French words _velours _(velvet) and _crochet _(hook). (The name Velcro refers only to the trademarked brand created by de Mestral)."

"In 1955, de Mestral received a patent for Velcro from the Swiss government. He took out a loan to begin mass-producing Velcro, opening plants in Europe and eventually expanding into Canada and the United States.  His Velcro USA plant opened in Manchester, New Hampshire in 1957 and is still there today."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

Brüno (1/10) Movie CLIP - Bruno's Velcro Suit (2009) HD


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 13, 2022)

interesting...  thanks for sharing...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

_New 'Velcro' tissue could help repair damaged hearts (2015)_






TORONTO: Researchers have made assembling functional heart tissue easier by creating a biocompatible scaffold that allows sheets of beating heart cells to snap together just like Velcro.

"One of the main advantages is the ease of use," said biomedical engineer Professor Milica Radisic from the University of Toronto who led the project.
"We can build larger tissue structures immediately before they are needed, and disassemble them just as easily. I don't know of any other technique that gives this ability," Radisic said.
(READ MORE) (link)

Heart Tissue-Velcro Helps Repairing Damaged Organs (link)




"The current use of Tissue-Velcro is for study and research, and less in actual surgeries. Effect of death and individual cell survival are being researched."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

_VELCRO VALENTINES











_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Transparent velcro....I just can't see it catching on... LOL!


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 13, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Transparent velcro....I just can't see it catching on... LOL!


You are right. Transparent velcro indeed, what a rip off.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

_VELCRO & WRENCHES NEVER FAIL!



_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)

Butt Head - Velcro Ball Head Game


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2022)

Perri's Adult Velcro Half Chaps





Constructed Of Suede Cowhide. Features Velcro Closures Along Calf And At Top.

Shop top brands you know and trust on HorseLoverZ.com. Here at HorseLoverZ, we work hard to bring our customers the best prices on everything from healthcare products to saddles.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2022)




----------

